# I heard her screaming like a radio*...



## Tahti (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm on a roll! I ate blueberries and raspberries for my breakfast today... And then I did my makeup to match. ;D 
I realized after they were the colours that you tend to get when you get punched in the face, but... oh well! Haha...

Face ; Illamasqua Light Liquid Foundation in 100, Studio Fix in N3, Frankly Scarlet as blush - MAJOR love for this!, Strada as contour, Crystal Avalanche E/S as highlight.

Lips ; Subculture L/P, St Germain & Hue L/S mixed, Oyster Girl L/G.

Eyes ; Brows in Lingering B/P and Espresso E/S, Delineate F/L as base, Cranberry, Deep Truth, Parfait Amour, Contrast and Carbon E/S, Crystal Avalanche E/S as highlight, Blacktrack F/L, Smoulder E/P on inner waterline corners, Zoomlash in Zoomblack, #35 lashes.

*Sorry there's no close up photos, my camera was being annoying today D:*










Have a great day! x


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## PerfectlyOdd (Aug 14, 2009)

beautiful as always!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 14, 2009)

Must you be so Friggin' Gorgeous girl!!! Good Lawd!!!! This is beautiful!!!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Aug 14, 2009)

Let me first say that I cannot find the words to express how insanely gorgeous I think you are..telling you it's pretty would be an understatement.  LOVE this as well as all of your others looks.


----------



## claralikesguts (Aug 14, 2009)

i totally agree with everyone else above me, i'm just speechless


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 14, 2009)

oh my god, i wish so wish you could show me exactly what you did, cos that is so gorgeous!


----------



## VintageAqua (Aug 14, 2009)

You should so do a tutorial for this!


----------



## amyzon (Aug 14, 2009)

Your face is amazing - just so symmetrical - I know I sound like a broken record here, but you are just so beautiful.  I love the espresso in the brows and the Smolder just in the inner corners - you use a lot of techniques that add dimension to your looks and it's very artistic!  I want to try this but I don't know where I would even start!


----------



## fintia (Aug 14, 2009)

wowwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh.My.Gawd!!!!!!


----------



## BrittanyD (Aug 14, 2009)

Holy crap. Can I have your face, please?


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 14, 2009)

Your are simply stunning.


----------



## bambibrneyes (Aug 14, 2009)

very pretty


----------



## nunu (Aug 14, 2009)

Amazing!!!


----------



## marce89 (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow, amazing...you look beautiful.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 14, 2009)

Amazing! :3 Wow, I wish I could rock this look! So inspiring!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 14, 2009)

i seriously scrolled down and said "Goodness, can you stop being so flawless!!!" lol  i love this!!!


----------



## ashmarie019 (Aug 14, 2009)

that..... is absolutely beautiful


----------



## aeroerin (Aug 14, 2009)

Ditto to all of the above!  Such a lovely look!


----------



## Starbright211 (Aug 14, 2009)

Absolutely Stunning


----------



## urbanD0LL (Aug 14, 2009)

whenever i see your fotd's i just smile , they're so great and your face is just so pretty .


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh hot damn.<3


----------



## Ursula (Aug 14, 2009)

Wowza, so dang beautiful.  You clearly know your face well and have such skill to accentuate it perfectly.  I want to watch you apply your foundation.  I'm curious to know what you're doing with the various products.  We need a You Tube on this!


----------



## nikki (Aug 14, 2009)

Those colors make your eyes POP!!!


----------



## kariii (Aug 15, 2009)

wow, just wow! I can't even express how beautiful you look! your technique and talent are so amazing. Please do a tutorial!


----------



## Arshia (Aug 15, 2009)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG
how prettyy are u!!!!
i loveeeeeeeeeee these pics (saving them for inspiration!)
so so soso soosososososooo pretty!


----------



## Arshia (Aug 15, 2009)

omg i cant even stop looking at these pics!! so so so gorgeous! i know u have a amazing accent to match that amazing face! hahaha i love it<3 too pretttyyy for words!


----------



## glassy girl (Aug 15, 2009)

Beautifulll and im loving the lip color sooo much!!!


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 15, 2009)

This is absolutely stunning!!!!!


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 15, 2009)

^You are perfectly pretty in every way possible and you rock bright colours and wear makeup so well. Awesome look >_<


----------



## Tahti (Aug 15, 2009)

Thankyou so much to everyone who's commented, a great thread to wake up to! ;D
I'll do a tutorial for this & my foundation application when I have the time (in a few days..?) due to popular request ^_^


----------



## madnicole (Aug 15, 2009)

I have nothing new to add...you are gorgeous, and your application is astoundingly perfect. I wait with bated breathe for this tutorial.


----------



## Meisje (Aug 15, 2009)

This is incredible.


----------



## solardame (Aug 15, 2009)

Awesome!_




_








_Mary-Lou left marks on you.._


----------



## ksaelee (Aug 15, 2009)

love love love the lips..now i need hue ls....gorgeous look


----------



## kimmy (Aug 15, 2009)

so pretty.


----------



## tdm (Aug 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_I realized after they were the colours that you tend to get when you get punched in the face, but... oh well! Haha..._

 
I didn't see that image until I read it. lol. 

This is beautiful! You don't need a close up here. The my stands out so well without a closeup.


----------



## randeezi00 (Aug 16, 2009)

so ethereal! you are definitely a classic beauty!


----------



## Zoffe (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow!
Your looks always amaze me!


----------



## MarleneAiziz (Aug 16, 2009)

You are so amazing!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 17, 2009)

omg this is so friggin amazing!! i have never seen anyone wear those colors like u do!! tut please! i need to try this.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Aug 17, 2009)

wow! i love your FOTD. your skin is flawless! you are a true beauty


----------



## Okami08 (Aug 17, 2009)

You are absolutely stunning and so talented!  You look fantastic in every look you do, too!  I love seeing FOTDs from you!


----------



## Yagmur (Aug 17, 2009)

Spechless!

You're GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## vixo (Aug 17, 2009)

So pretty, you look like a doll !


----------



## ladyJ (Aug 17, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Ms.JD (Aug 18, 2009)

What a flawless look..that is amazing and I ove the color combo and u look gorgeous!!!


----------



## Adidi (Aug 18, 2009)

Love your works. always so creative


----------



## Tahti (Aug 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vixo* 

 
_So pretty, you look like a doll !_

 
THANK YOU! That is such a compliment, I love dolls ^___^

I'm in the process of doing this tutorial at the moment, so it should be posted soon!


----------



## Nox (Aug 18, 2009)

That is exceptionally well blended!


----------



## prettysecrets (Aug 18, 2009)

you must start a youtube channel,doing tutorials or just posting all your looks,you are amazing!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 18, 2009)

Just WOW! & what everyone else has said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOVE the lips!!!!!!!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Aug 19, 2009)

This is freakin HOT!!!!


----------



## BlueMoonDoll (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Must you be so Friggin' Gorgeous girl!!! Good Lawd!!!! This is beautiful!!!_

 
Sick, isn't it? It is the pale skin and the hair--I have a friend who has the same thing going on and it is is sick how gorgeous she is.


I love this look, it is fantastic.


----------



## holly1222 (Aug 20, 2009)

wow you are so gorgeous


----------



## blackeneddove (Aug 21, 2009)

Jesus, how did I miss this?
The colors, creativity, all of it, this is just flawless.. you are so gorgeous! Seriously. Amazing.


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 22, 2009)

Stunning! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## c-marie (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow!!!


----------



## User67 (Aug 23, 2009)

You are just too hot for words!


----------



## jayleelah (Aug 23, 2009)

gorgeous as always


----------



## deedeedee (Sep 2, 2009)

I absolutely concur with ALL comments!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 2, 2009)

Brilliant!!!!!


----------



## oooshesbad (Sep 3, 2009)

You look awesome I love this look on you, great job!!


----------



## AmiS4ys (Sep 3, 2009)

that is ridiculously awesome!


----------



## LexieLee (Sep 3, 2009)

Wow such a beautiful look!


----------



## NorthGirl (Sep 4, 2009)

omg are you for real 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






this look is amazing


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 6, 2009)

OMG! You are stunning. Amazing, amazing look. I'm seriously impressed.


----------



## laguayaca (Sep 6, 2009)

I loooove wow love your hair love it all!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 6, 2009)

Your makeup is amazing!  I always look forward to your FOTDs!


----------



## arkmom2girls (Sep 7, 2009)

Amazing colors! You are just beautiful!


----------



## rosesilence (Sep 9, 2009)

OOOOH MY GOD!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












the first picture is just gorgeus!!!! Stunning look! Incredible!!!!!


----------

